# crest white strips while nursing



## happy_momma (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you use crest whitening strips while nursing? I looked on there site and there is not clear answer. Would you use them..


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Honestly, I would assume that if you can take antibiotics, drink alcohol, and even take prescription pain meds that white strips would be fine...


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

I asked my dentist and she said no, but it was more like a "well, we don't know, so no..." Does the box list the ingredients? I will have to look, I have a function to go to next month and wouldn't mind using some beforehand


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

I found this I have never used this site before, so I can't say for sure it is legit. It would be worth checking the actual book...I think people here on MDC have copies, or you can contact a LLL leader and they can maybe look it up for you.


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

I started using the new Toms of Maine FENNEL toothpaste which has a whitening effect in it. After one week I have noticed a difference!


----------



## happyhousewife06 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
Honestly, I would assume that if you can take antibiotics, drink alcohol, and even take prescription pain meds that white strips would be fine...

I agree.


----------



## Tarielena (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mkmoro311* 
I started using the new Toms of Maine FENNEL toothpaste which has a whitening effect in it. After one week I have noticed a difference!

I'm going to have to pick some of that up next time I go to the health food store. I would certainly like some whitening, but am nervous to do something as harsh as the whitestrips.


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.natural-homeremedies.com/...-whitening.htm

here are some more ideas!


----------



## hedgehogs4 (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Momma - you read my mind - i just saw some xmas pics of my smile and i was totally wondering the same thing.









thanks for the posts everyone!


----------



## Tarielena (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mkmoro311* 
http://www.natural-homeremedies.com/...-whitening.htm

here are some more ideas!

Cool, thanks, I will definitely be trying some of these.


----------



## mama2peyton (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the main ingredient is hydrogen peroxide so I would think it's ok.


----------

